# Ashcroft protest...



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

Just wondered if anyone on the board was at the protest when AG Ashcroft was in town this week, either working the protest outside or listening to the speech inside. Must've sucked to try to maintain order when people were protesting someone who is, IMHO, such a jerk. For instance, he's a big fan of taking away union rights for government employees.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

ALL REPUBLICANS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
The only reason they win is because of one issue voters, yes you know it, the gun nuts. Forget the issues, give em guns. It's ok, it looks to me like Bush is another one term boy like his daddy. Thank god that overtime elimination bill he pushed failed.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

H50 said:


> ALL REPUBLICANS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on now, do you honestly believe that Teddy Kennedy, Barney Frank, Shannon O'Brien, Mumbles Menino, Tom Dacshel , Nancy Pelosi, and Howard Dean are the right direction for this country?


H50 said:


> one issue voters, yes you know it, the gun nuts.


Really? Are you sure it dose not have anything to do with the fact that the majority of voters think that Socialism is not the American way of life? 


H50 said:


> Thank god that overtime elimination bill he pushed failed.


I second that notion.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ahem... I am in the middle but lean towards the right. I wish Kennedy would go away already and Menino is about as fuzzy, warm and cuddly as Hitler. However, John Ashcroft is an arse.

The Patriot Act is scary... very scary. Who were all these police officers that supposedly were applauding this abomination to the US Constitution? P:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

>Thank god that overtime elimination bill he pushed failed.

Hear hear! Though I don't know if it's totally gone--he's a persistent bugger.

>The Patriot Act is scary... very scary. Who were all these police officers
>that supposedly were applauding this abomination to the US
>Constitution? 

I didn't recognize most of them, though I did see Boston PD Chief Evans. Someone yelled "Hey, Chief Evans, they don't like Ashcroft in England," which he seemed to hear. There were others who looked like brass, and I read that there were people fromt he US attorney's office (Ashcroft's basically their boss). I wondered how many of the cops in there actually appreciated having to take time out of their day to listen to his canned speech. Probably not many. And it made the cops look bad to protesters, who were (rightly) yelling at Ashcroft. I think the Boston PD estimated 1,200 of them!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

O.K. everybody,

Don't get so upset. The Patriot Act is kinda knee jerk, but look why it came into being. Some aspects will probably eventually get challenged before the supreme court. It's not like they're rounding up all the Arab-Americans and putting them in camps like they did to the Japanese-Americans after Pearl Harbor! Calm down and put it into perspective. If we are not doing anything wrong, then don't worry about it so much.
:shock:


----------

